# Neb is here!!



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

OK everyone, i got Neb! hes in his cage now letting out little whistles. hes scared bless him. i was just wondering where to start now. hes all set kit wise and food wise but i want to get him to trust me. whats the first step?

Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use millet when i want lucky to come on me or get a kiss i use millet
they are so quick learners


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

first step is let him set the pace at getting used to his new home. i hope you enjoy him, you've waited awhile for him


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

oh hey dally! hows youre tiels doing? i followed your posts for a while when i came on here on how to tame them. cheers for the input guys. nebs lovely although a little scared. put some millet through the bars which then made him fly all over the cage, land and give me a good hiss! lol. funny little creatures but although he hates me at the moment hes got lovely eyes and a really nice pattern. love him already! hope i can get him to trust me!


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

hes so noisy too! he was really quiet when i got him about 2 hours ago but hes all of a sudden started chirping. really loudly lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes in a new environment. sometimes some tiels are noisy in new environments. some are quiet. mine were both quiet but dally and tsuka were handled from day one. but just get to know him and you'll know whats normal and whats not


----------

